# Short Icons on desktop not showing up on T.V.LCD Monitor



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I connected vga cable from my laptop to lcd t.v..

But I can't get desktop icons to appear.

What is the problem ? 
Why I can't get dekstop icons to appear as in my Sony laptop ? 
Just the background appears the same.
I attach photo to show below.


Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you trying to clone your desktop (identical image on both monitors), or extend it (have different apps running on each monitor). It looks like, at present it is extended. You should be able to drag your icons, app windows and even your taskbar onto the second monitor.

Look for the multiple monitor settings within your Display Settings. You should also be able to configure the primary monitor and the resolution for each.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes.
I trying to clone my desktop (identical image on both monitors).
Where is Display Settings suppose to be? In control panel ?

There is monitor setting for laptop (Default) and a mobile monitor setting.

Do I set it in mobile or what ?

I don't have different apps. running on each monitor.
They should be same, but can get icons to disp0lay on the lcd t.v..

Thanks.



gcavan said:


> Are you trying to clone your desktop (identical image on both monitors), or extend it (have different apps running on each monitor). It looks like, at present it is extended. You should be able to drag your icons, app windows and even your taskbar onto the second monitor.
> 
> Look for the multiple monitor settings within your Display Settings. You should also be able to configure the primary monitor and the resolution for each.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Settings are in the video settings (ie: nVidia control panel, CCC (ATI control panel), etc.).


----------

